# Retro Hunt



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been thinking about this hunt for a few years. So a few weeks ago I finally did it and I'm glad I did. The rules were no camo, old wood calls, old decoys and a old vintage shotgun. My buds didn't show much interest so on a week day I went solo. I've been searching for an old Jones cap but couldn't find one. An old brown Browning cap would have to do I thought. I bought a box of bismuth shells for Grandpa's old 1955 model 12. (#6's were deadly) An old tan Carhart jacket was all I had so that's what I used. For decoys I used some cork LL Beans that I have bought over the years. And some cork decoys I carved 30 years ago. I used a Faulk's wood call that sounded like hell but it didn't seem to matter. I'm going to catch hell for using an airboat but ole #4 was originally registered in 1954. When I upgraded and bought the IO-540 it had had tags on it from 1962. I think 1962 just happens to be a good year.


Not long into the hunt I realized I forgot how to pump a shotgun lol. And I forgot how tight the choke is on the model 12. Kent Bismuth works wonderful. I had a blast. I hadn't shot that gun in years. It was so **** fun I bought another model 12. 


I realized during the hunt 3", 3.5" shells are not necessary. Camo, flocked decoys, mojo's are overrated. It was fun to get back to the basics of what my Grandpa used back in the 50's and 60's. This hunt was so fun it is going to be a yearly hunt.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

That is awesome!! Definitely look forward to more posts like this! Wish we had pheasants like the 50’s!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That’s pretty cool! Extra effort to experience a hunt like the old days


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rubber hip waders?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool thread.


I still use a Faulks call....and an old Olt D-2


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Rubber hip waders?


501's & Chuck Taylor's


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool.

I've been tempting myself for years to take my grandpa's 16 gauge A-5 and do something similar. It's just become too much of an heirloom in my eyes - I don't want to take it out and subject it to the elements, I guess.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

This is cool! I have thought a lot about this myself. I have an old model 12 I have thought about hunting ducks with. Its a 1917 short chambered gun so Bismuth is expensive for it. I still think I will take it out just once.

I've shot a limit of chukar with it. Cool old guns.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Be careful shooting steel shot though those old full choke guns. Some have pretty delicate barrels...like old Browning's and *especially double barrel guns*. 
Other than that, a retro hunt is a great idea that sounds fun.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

retro with an LED light bar. ;-)


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

And like your Model 12, your airboat engine was probably new and crispy back in your grandpas days!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

PBH said:


> retro with an LED light bar. ;-)


Very valid point. I drank the koolaid and bought that POS and have been disappointed with it. They are godawful in the fog and don't light up the distance either. Next season I'm putting the old school lights back on. I'm glad I saved them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

OverTheEdge said:


> And like your Model 12, your airboat engine was probably new and crispy back in your grandpas days!


Those old coastal's I bought from you look awesome on the water. I'm thinking of putting a bottom board on them to make them more durable, hunt them all the time.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Excellent post, thank you for sharing.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have always said waterfowl hunting gear is made,to seduce the hunters not the birds. Hell I have fell to the seduction my self!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a Model 12 also, from 1953, Full choke like most. I've thought about opening it up to IC so I can shoot steel through it. It'll cost a bit over $60, which is about 2 boxes of bismuth. Haven't pulled the trigger, so to speak.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just bought a model 12 yesterday. 1957, full choke, good condition. not sure what I will do with it. purchased from a client who bought it new.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Cabelas in Farmington has a vent rib, checkered stock model 12 for $249. Well loved but the big problem with it is (Janet) is engraved on the side of the receiver. I thought of buying it just for the complete front end. I want to build a 2 barrel set for mine 1- full, 1 - skeet. But it has a different style vent rib than mine.

Stimmy & Paddler pics!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Photos*

Here's a couple:

















I bought this over 25 years ago for $325 + tax, or maybe $350. Shot trap with it once, let my daughter try it but after a couple of shots she started crying. Haven't handled it much since buying it, but this thread has revived my interest.

I think it's all original, not a redo. Very clean for a now 65 year old gun. Edge wear, no patina, rust, gouges, etc. The action is a little stiff, but cleaning should fix that. Fits me very well, too. A very well made, honest little gun.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A great slice of Americana right there. Built to last and fine workmanship. The plastic & aluminum guns built today have no sole.

Roto Metals runs a sale every holiday 10% & free shipping. Buy some Bismuth and shoot that gem. I think I have 8 shells left maybe I'll give them to you lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> A great slice of Americana right there. Built to last and fine workmanship. The plastic & aluminum guns built today have no sole.
> 
> Roto Metals runs a sale every holiday 10% & free shipping. Buy some Bismuth and shoot that gem. I think I have 8 shells left maybe I'll give them to you lol


Well, I cleaned that gun tonight. The bore is a mirror. Couldn't believe how much gunk covered the bolt and occupied the bolt locking recess in the top of the receiver. Runs really slick now, looks new inside.

I'm going to have the choke opened up to something around SK. I've killed all my geese in Canada with my 20 gauge M2 and Cylinder choke for the past three years. I wouldn't want to shoot even bismuth with a Full choke, way too tight for the way I shoot. Thinking maybe I'll take it to Canada next year as I have lots of 12 gauge steel on hand. That would be a hoot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that I would be shooting steel out of that barrel. Modern barrels are heat treated to a higher hardness factor than that old model 12's barrel was. Steel shot will score the bore no matter what the choke is.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't think that I would be shooting steel out of that barrel. Modern barrels are heat treated to a higher hardness factor than that old model 12's barrel was. Steel shot will score the bore no matter what the choke is.


Wads for steel shot are thicker than wads for lead shot. I'm confident there won't be a problem.


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

Like where you're going with it I didn't go out to quite that extent but I stopped using a motor boat and have been using canoes for the last season and only shooting 2 and 3/4 shot number 6 steel. You differently have to rethink the game when you have a limited killing distance then limited resources to work with


----------

